# Need AGP 1.5V video card to upgrade old rig



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

Hi guys !

I'm trying to upgrade an old rig and I need some help picking the best video card available.

Motherboard : Asus P4R800-V Deluxe
CPU : Northwood P4 2.4B (could be upgraded to P4 HT 3.4Ghz)
RAM : 2x512MB Corsair VS PC3200 (could be upgraded to 2x1GB PC3200)
PSU : Noname 300W => Antec 350W, Forton 350W or Antec NeoHE 430
Video : currently the onboard Ati 9100 IGP

The motherboard supports AGP 8x/4x 1.5V cards, the manual clearly states that it doesn't support 3.3V cards. What are your suggestions : best performances, best bang for the bucks ? I can upgrade the CPU and ram if needed (I guess 2.4ghz and 1GB of RAM would hold back the video card on games like Doom 3).

I'll also have to replace the PSU. I can get a brand new Antec or Fortron 350W for cheap, will it be enough ? It doesn't have to last 5 years and we're on a very limited budget. 230V tends to give more efficiency than in the US but newegg doesn't ship here so the supplies are much more expensive.

Thx in advance !


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

the best that i can tell
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814161225

As for psu
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151033

you dont want to go cheap on a psu or you will be upgrading sooner than expected


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

One of the best ATI 4x/8x agp for gaming is the X1650 pro(Still available that is) if your running XP no need for a DX10 card like the 2600pro unless your looking for HDMI output.
I don't think I would go Nvidia and have to play with the ATI/Nvidia driver issues.
And for AGP you looking for 18 amps on the 12v rail that 430w you have may just squeak by. Watch the newer Antec's they're not the same as they used to be.


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

Thanks a lot for your answers. 

I was also thinking Ati to stay on the safe side with the motherboard chipset. I don't think I can easily find an HD 3850 AGP, as I said newegg doesn't ship in Europe, but I think I saw an X1650 Pro on ebay Belgium for 45$.

The PSU would be the only brand new piece of hardware. I never intended to buy a noname model, Corsair and Antec are reliable brands and their 350W model seems to be designed for s478/AGP builds. They both sell at 40€ (roughly 60$) at my local shop. I don't think I can easily find a brand new quality 430W for less than 100$.

If I need to pay more than 150$ I think I'll look for a complete rig. I've seen a Q6600 with a 8800GTX and a 700W Fortron for 750$.



wrench97 said:


> Watch the newer Antec's they're not the same as they used to be.


Are they worse or better ?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

They changed the supplier for the internals about a year or so ago> a lot worse.


----------

